# Possible canning jar insert



## bottlerocket (Oct 20, 2013)

Is this a canning jar lid insert?
 I have not run across one like this before.
 It is not the typical flat ones I find.
 Thanks


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 20, 2013)

Top view


----------



## MNJars (Oct 20, 2013)

Any embossing on it?


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 20, 2013)

No embossing at all. I am not sure if it is porcelain or milk glass.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 20, 2013)

I think they are milk glass and I know I have one somewhere up in HY,  I think mine had "/ BALL " on it, in the top center.  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like it could be the bottom for a potlid IMHO...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/colorful-antique-prattware-potlid-base-I-see-you-my-boy-/190394671556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c546821c4


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 21, 2013)

What's the measurement across. Just a guess,but I've seen a cosmetic jar with that type of lid.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2013)

From.


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 21, 2013)

Pot lid or make-up. Both pictures look look they could be like this one. Although It is the identical circumference as a canning jar insert. That's why I leaned toward an insert. 
 Thanks for the input. I will see if there are more in my dump.


----------



## towhead (Oct 22, 2013)

Reminds me of the Vintage Glass Carpet/Floor Protectors you would put under the couch feet...Furniture Coasters.....??  Julie


----------

